# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  سفارش کار

## hamidkarimiir

سلام  ذوستان . برای انجام پروژه ای با ثوضیخات زیر نیاز به یک برنامه نویس حرفاه ای داریم.
سایتی با تمامی امکانات سایت پونیشا با ظاهری متفاوت و کابری متفاوت که برای آشنایی میتونید این سایت را مشاهده کنید و به برخی موارد مورد نظر در ذیل اشاره شده است که ممکن است مواردی اضافه و یا کم شوند. 
بنر اصلی سایت جهت نمایش هویت سازمانی
امکان اختصاص تضمین کار به کاربران خوش سابقه
امکان نمایش کاربر برتر سایت در صفحه اول
محل مناسب برای نماد اعتماد الکترونیکی
منظور از مجری در متن ذیل :  ( مجری1 – مجری2 – مجری3– مجری4) مجری با 4 نوع مهرت متفاوت است.
ایجاد یک دپارتمان کامل از مشاغل مورد نیاز که تقریبا 8 کتگوری و هر کدام شامل چندین زیر شاخه می باشند.
1- برخی از امکانات سمت کاربر :
ورود و عضویت به صورت عادی و معمول
ورود و عضویت با حساب گوگل
استفاده از کپچا جدید گوگل جهت جلوگیری از ورود اسپمرها
استفاده از تصویر کاربری حساب گوگل یا تصویر دلخواه
امکان آپلود عکس و لوگو برای تعیین هویت سازمانی هر کاربر
اختصاص پروفایل به هر کاربر
امکان فعالیت همزمان هم به عنوان مجری هم به عنوان کارفرما
امکان ثبت پروژه و فعالیت به عنوان کارفرما
امکان مشاهده فهرست پروژه های فعال
جستجوی پیشرفته در بخش پروژه ها و سایر بخش ها
امکان مشاهده پروژه های ثبت شده هر کاربر در بخش پروژه های من
امکان لغو پروژه پیش از تایید پیشنهاد
امکان ثبت پبشنهاد در پروژه ها و فعالیت به عنوان مجری
مشاهده تمام پیشنهادات ثبت شده به همراه جزئیات در بخش پیشنهادات من
امکان تایید پیشنهاد برای کارفرما
امکان ثبت نظر و رتبه برای طرفین پس از پایان پروژه
برخورداری از سیستم رتبه بندی پیشرفته برای کارفرمایان و مجریان
نمایش رتبه، تعداد پروژه های انجام شده و در حال اجرا به عنوان مجری و کارفرما در پروفایل هر کاربر
نمایش رتبه و نظرات ثبت شده کاربران دیگر در مورد هر کاربر در پروفایل
امکان ارسال و دریافت پیام خصوصی بین کاربران
برخورداری از شمارنده برای مشاهده تعداد پیام های جدید و خوانده نشده
برخورداری از بخش توئیت جهت گفتگوی کارفرمایان و مجریان در سایت
برخورداری از بخش پشتیبانی سایت و ارسال تیکت به مدیران سایت
امکان مدیریت مالی (مشاهده گردش حساب، واریز و برداشت از حساب)
مشاهده وضعیت تراکنش ها و موجودی حساب پس از هر تراکنش
امکان مشاهده پروژه های من به عنوان مجری و کارفرما به صورت جداگانه
امکان نمایش آخرین پروژه های تایید شده به صورت لحظه ای توسط ایجکس
کروگذاری مبلغ پروژه در سایت و کسر کمیسیون بعد از انجام پروژه
امکان مشاهده پیام های جدید، موجودی و امتیاز هر کاربر در داشبورد
امکان مشاهده اطلاعیه ها در داشبورد
و ...
2-برخی از امکانات سمت مدیر
امکان مدیریت پروژه ها ( لیست تمام پروژه ها، نمایش جزئیات هر پروژه و تایید پروژه)
امکان مدیریت کاربران ( لیست تمام کاربران، امکان مسدود و لغو مسدودیت کاربران)
مدیریت پرداخت ها (لیست تمام تراکنش ها، اعلام واریز یا رد درخواست واریز)
اطلاعیه ها (لیست تمام اطلاعیه ها، ثبت و ویرایش اطلاعیه ها)
امکان پاسخ‌دهی به تیکت ها با حساب مدیریت در سایت
و ...
3-سایر امکانات
برخورداری از سیستم ارسال پیامک برای بخش های فعالسازی موبایل، تایید پیشنهاد و واریز وجه به حساب مجری
استفاده ار درگاه پرداخت آنلاین جهت افزایش موجودی حساب
قالب ریسپانسیو و کاربر پسند
سازگار با تمامی مرورگرها
توضیحات
قدم اول عضویت در سایت است که به دو روش ساده و از طریق حساب گوگل امکان‌پذیر است، درروش ساده شما مانند روش‌های موسوم ثبت‌نام بعد از پر کردن فرم ثبت‌نام بر روی لینک فعال‌سازی‌ای که به ایمیل شما ارسال می‌شود کلیک کرده و حساب خود را فعال می‌کنید. یکی دیگر از روش‌های ثبت‌نام و ورود به سایت با استفاده از حساب کاربری گوگل شماست، در این امکان شما با در اختیار گذاشتن اطلاعات‌پایه حساب گوگل خود مانند نام، ایمیل، آواتار و ... در ضمان کوتاهی و بدون پر کردن فرم‌های خسته‌کننده در سایت عضو می‌شود. تا اینجا شما یکی از کاربران سایت به شمار می‌آید که هم به‌صورت مجری و هم به‌صورت کارفرما قادر به ثبت پروژه یا دادن پیشنهاد به پروژه‌های ثبت‌شده هستید.
کارفرما
در این سایت کارفرما بعد از ورود به سایت پروژه خود را ثبت کرده و بعد از تائید مدیر در بخش پروژه‌های باز برای مجریان نمایش داده می‌شود، مجری بعد از بررسی پروژه برای پروژه شما پیشنهادی می‌دهد، شما پیشنهادات را بررسی کرده و یکی از آن‌ها را انتخاب کرده و مبلغ پیشنهاد را در سایت برای آن کاربر به‌صورت قفل‌شده گرو گذاری می‌کنید. پس از انجام پروژه، درصورتی‌که کار فایل داشته باشد آن را از طریق سایت برای شما ارسال کرده و در صورت رضایت شما از کار پروژه پایان می‌رسد و مبلغ گرو گذاری شده در مرحله قبل بعد از کسر کمیسیون سایت به‌حساب مجری افزوده می‌شود و پس از پایان کار شما می‌توانید برای مجری امتیاز و نظر بگذارید تا در رتبه‌بندی او تأثیر داشته باشید.
کارفرما – مجری1 – مجری2 – مجری3– مجری4
بخش مجریان هم عکس کارفرمایان است، بدین گونه که بعد از ثبت پروژه توسط کارفرما شما برای پروژه پیشنهاد گذاشته و در صورت تائید پیشنهاد و نیز فعال بودن شماره موبایل شما در سایت یک پیامک مبنی بر تائید پیشنهاد برای شما ارسال می‌شود. سایر بخش‌ها نیز مانند بخش کارفرمایان می‌باشد. در پایان کار نیز با آزادسازی بیعانه توسط کارفرما نیز یک پیامک برای شما مبنی برافزایش موجودی حساب می‌آید.
یکی دیگر از بخش‌های سایت ارسال پیام به سایر کاربران است که شما به‌راحتی با تایپ نام کاربری کاربر می‌توانید برای او پیام جدید ارسال کنید و یا درصورتی‌که قبلاً کاربری به شما پیام داده باشد به پیام‌های او پاسخ دهید.
ارسال پیامک یکی از امکانات منحصربه‌فرد سایت می‌باشد که آن را از سایر سایت‌ها متمایز می‌کند.
درگاه پرداخت اینترنتی در سایت فعال بوده و کاربران برای شارژ حساب کاربری خود می‌توانند با کارت‌های عضو شتاب موجودی حساب کاربری خود را افزایش دهند.
یکی دیگر از وجه تمایز این سایت این است که شما با یک حساب کاربری هم به‌عنوان کارفرما و هم به‌عنوان مجری می‌توانید کار کنید.
طراحی سایت کاملاً به‌صورت ریسپانیسیو و کاربر پسند بوده و کاربر از کارکردن در سایت خسته نمی شود.

با تشکر
حمید کریمی
t.tahvieh.engco@gmail.com


در صورت تمایل لطفا برآورد هزینه و زمان را به ایمیل فوق ارسال نمایید.

----------


## PARTIAWEB

با سلام
گروه ها و کانال های فعال ما در تلگرام


گروه php programmers

https://telegram.me/joinchat/BIOMpzwdIPfIpj4prvgvyQ


گروه سئو و بهینه سازی

https://telegram.me/joinchat/BIOMpzv0bCHVpJ_L-eI1JQ


کانال اسکریپت و کدهای رایگان


@nullscript
کانال سئو و بهینه سازی


@searchoptimization


داستان های آموزنده (مدیریتی)
@infostory


توجه کنید گروه ها به صورت سوپر گروه می باشد و باید حتما تلگرام شما به آخرین نسخه آپدیت شده باشد .

----------

